# Long coat GSD breeders Ireland/uk???



## Gunnerellis (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi guys, does anyone recommend any long coat GSD breeders in either Ireland or Uk? Regards, Kieran.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Only decent breeder iv heard of in the uk is vislor


----------



## Gunnerellis (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply but it seems they don't breed long coat gsd 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Typically long coated GSDs come out of litters not planning on breeding for the coat specifically.

Any breeder that is only breeding dogs for a coat type is not going to be a breeder worth my time/money.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I checked with a friend in UK. She has a long coat out of Uno Conbhairean (Germany), beautiful dog. Uno was in Italy for a while and the UK. You could contact Conbharean for info. He is not a long coat and they do not breed for it but they do produce them on occasion.

Anyway here is her response:
It depends on area but opalia GSD are good. Most show litters have long coats in them anyway though


----------



## Shrap (Mar 4, 2011)

I am Alphamom's friend lol.

What are you looking to do with your pup?

What area are you?

I'm all for breeding dogs having working qualifications but its simply not always possible in the UK. There aren't many clubs, aren't many helpers and the majority of clubs are either full or aren't interested in show dogs. There are some breeders that title their own stock but not many. 

As for visor - Vongalanberg Kai carries for long coat!

If you let me know what area you are and whether you want working or show I can provide some more suggestions


----------

